# How do you keep going on a long project like Lady Stephanie Beam Engine



## geoff (Jan 24, 2012)

Have you ever felt you have taken on more complex project than you planed, when i started this model 4 months ago i had no idea how long it would take and i did`nt make it easier by scratch building instead of buying the castings. I had seen pictures of the castings but thought they looked a bit rough. It`s been an interesting journey but i have had to made a few compromises otherwise i might have given up, but then there is so much work invested so far i feel i must push on to get to a reasonable conclusion. So i painted some of the parts and put it together to see what it might look like and this is inspiring me to carry on. I`ve read a lot of people put a project away under the bench for some time and now i know why.
Here`s a pic of it so far.
Geoff


----------



## IronHorse (Jan 24, 2012)

The problem I have with large projects is that when I finally get all the parts done and assembled and working, I usually start a new project before I get a truly nice running engine. I will usually go back to a previous project to fine tune and bling up at a latter date. I had better start to clear up these unrefined engines as they are adding up quickly. So far my list includes:

Make a new graphite piston for the poppin
Finish the burner for the Cracker Loco
Make a propane burner for the CopperHead
Continue to refine the AlphaVictory Hot-Air Engine
Make a base for the solenoid motor

Your engine looks great and I am sure you will have a runner soon.


IronHorse


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jan 24, 2012)

I spent almost 15 months on the V8. I guess I just wanted to see it run so bad that it kept me going. Buy the time I got close I had this calm "don't rush" attitude. I figured I spent all this time no sense rushing. By the time I was ready to start it everything was done. The closer to the finish line you get, the easier it will become.


----------



## steamer (Jan 24, 2012)

Geoff,

You found one key already.  Short term measureable goals.

If you eat it one bite at a time, and be satiated with each bite, you'll be looking forward to the next step.  You realized this today when you painted it and realized you had gotten farther than you "felt" you did.

Desire is a key element...."The I know I can do this attitude"

When I built my boat, it was a 13 year grind.  It was tough...but I had come too far to stop...I had to keep going

Ray Hasbrouck was a great inspiration to me, and gave me great moral support as I went along. He was a great cheer leader and friend and I miss him.   Thanks again Ray!

Dave


----------



## n4zou (Jan 24, 2012)

steamer  said:
			
		

> You found one key already. Short term measureable goals.



That's it! When I started working at my first real job as a machinist I was given a huge set of blueprints and a wheelbarrow full of materials. I was overwhelmed. A kindly old machinist came over and told me not to worry about the size of the project I had been given because it was a test for new employees. New employees had a 90 day temporary period where they could be 'let go' if you could not do the job properly. This job was designed to eliminate people that could not measure up to time requirements for completion of jobs. If I finished this job before my 90 day temp employee time limit was done I would keep the job. If not I would be let go after my 90 days were done. He told me to just do a peace at a time and ignore the rest until that peace was completed. Then move on to the next peace. I ended up completing that job in 59 days. The day after I turned in all the completed parts and the blueprints I was made a full time employee and given a raise in pay.


----------



## gbritnell (Jan 24, 2012)

As others have stated, just keep working on it. If you look too far ahead sometimes the project looks very daunting but if you see it as one piece at a time before you know it you're assembling parts into the whole. The largest project I have done is my 302 V-8 engine. I have somewhere in the neighborhood of 2500 hours and over 3 years tied up in the build. That's not counting measuring, sketching etc. At times I would just walk away and do something else. That would clear my head for my next attack on the project. 
By the way the engine looks great. Beam engines are my favorite steam engines. 
gbritnell


----------



## Deanofid (Jan 24, 2012)

Same thing others are getting at, Geoff; Just make one piece. You don't have to build the whole engine at once. You just have to make one piece of it at a time. Then make another piece next time you feel like it. It's easy to get it into our heads that something must be difficult because it has many pieces. Each piece is one small project in itself.

By the way, what you have there looks great! I don't know how much is left to do, but it's already beautiful.


----------



## CMS (Jan 25, 2012)

Can't add much of anything that hasn't already been said. We all like the thoughts of getting done with our projects so we may proudly boast to others, "I made that". And if you've made what you've have on your beam engine in only four months, my hat's off to ya. Shoot, I just spent about 16 hours making a one piece crankshaft for a hit and miss casting kit. Maybe the next one I can do in 14 hours?!?! I think everyone's end goal is to make our engines/projects to the best of our abilities, learning enough in the process that makes our next one a notch or two above.

Craig


----------



## smfr (Jan 25, 2012)

I haven't done anything as long-term as this, but for what I have done, I've found that posting progress updates on these forums, especially with photos, are a great way to get the morale-boost and encouragement you need to keep going. I also find that I do higher quality work if I feel like the forums are watching over my shoulder ;D


----------



## Ken I (Jan 25, 2012)

"If nothing is planned - nothing can go wrong" - Spike Milligan

I like to start with a full set of drawings then just keep at making parts. Try and average a part per day (or seven over the weekend - whatever) then sooner or later its done.

It's a hobby therefore I don't like deadlines - but sometimes this helps. (Goals are dreams with a deadline)

As most have suggested just keep working at it.

Like Ironhorse I tend to get distracted by the next project before its predecesor is truely finished.

I also find failures - scrap parts and things not working as they should very disheartening - stop banging your head on that wall and pick any easy part or two before going back to the problem child.

As Confucius say "never look up at mountain - just keep digging"
(yeah right - I just made that up !)

Ken


----------



## don-tucker (Jan 25, 2012)

The guys on here have got it right,when i started my Minnie traction engine I thought it would never get finnished,but it did and i am very proud of it.
I love the beam engine you are on with,at my age i have to be selective in what i start.i would love to build a 3 1/2 GWR King or Castle but time left is the problem,sorry to be so morbid but these things go through my mind.
This forum keeps you motivated and on your toes.
Don


----------



## lordedmond (Jan 25, 2012)

Take it in little bites one thing at a time , if it gets bogged down then do as I do do a small project to completion then when th mojo is refuelled get back on the big job

The boiler in my photo is for a 5 inch BR class 4 tank its about 4 foot long and heavy , I have about five years into it at this time , but I have honeymooned two small projects in the last year a rich did vert boiler and a triple expansion engine, the jobs now to do on the loco are all the plate work ,the motion is done ,boiler and superheaters are done all 8 of then double folded ( like a trombone ) from 5/32 seamless SS tube . My trouble is that I build true scale ( every thing the full size has the little one has to and it must work, I am a fully paid up member of the rivet counters inc ) these include oil atomisers vacuum ejectors the list goes on and on

And I guess I have another 3 to 4 years to completion


Needing wheels myself has slowed me down a little


But to restate take it in small bites set your self a goal for a part build that job done and another part ticked off


Stuart


----------



## geoff (Jan 25, 2012)

Many thanks for your encouraging replies everyone, I am surprised at the number of responces it seems you have felt the same at sometime. I feel the overall advice is to take it one step at a time and make the project as best as you can, as you are probably only going to make it once, 
Thanks again 
geoff


----------



## Antman (Jan 25, 2012)

... and all I've made is a couple of toolholders ...

         Ant


----------



## b.lindsey (Jan 25, 2012)

All good adviice Geoff and working on a project now past two years I can relate to where you are. There were periods of weeks at a time where other things got in the way, and I will admit to "hitting the wall" at times too where interest fell off or I was nervous about the next task that had to be done. With larger projects patience is a key just as much as persistence. There were also times where I would think about something for days and more often than not a new idea or approach would come to mind so it wasn't wasted time at all. Like you, and as others have mentioned, seeing the parts together often adds incentive and fortifies our desire to keep plugging away, but for me I never lost sight of that elusive image of how it would look in the end, and even in the down times that helped a lot...kind of like a carrot on a stick approach. This group and the support found here have also been immeasurable. I'm not quite at the finish line yet but I can see it now and want it all the more...you will get there too.

Your engine looks great BTW, only wish I had gotten as much done in 4 months!!

Regards,
Bill


----------



## lazylathe (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi Geoff,

I looked at the picture and the work done so far is awesome!!!

It seems to be a common trait amongst all of us...
We start some project and get side tracked with something else!

For example:
I finished my lathe bench, mounted the lathe and trued it up.
Had a project all lined up and started a few bits.
Found a flame licker that needed some help...
Saw the south Bend and started tinkering with it
Found a mill and am now making some arrangments and space for that....

The list goes on!

Take a break if you need one and plan out the next parts.
Maybe a small sideline project, a treadle engine maybe or a rocking engine?

Anyway when your engine is done it will be a work of art!

Keep plugging away!
You are not alone!!! ;D

Andrew


----------



## tel (Jan 25, 2012)

Yep, it is really looking the part - one bit at a time will see it done!

4 months is just a p*** in the ocean, really - five years for my Simplex and I poggled about, on and off, for 17 years with the Stuart Beam!


----------



## kvom (Jan 25, 2012)

I guess I'll chime in wrt my loco build, which is about 14 months along.

First, I did set myself a goal to have it run on air within 1 year. However, since there are so many parts I had the leisure of deciding what part to build next. Some days I felt like lathe work, some days manual milling, other days some CNC work. Since I also needed to redraw all the plans in CAD to scale up, I had the option of just sitting in front of the computer on days when I didn't feel like going to the shop. I limit my shop sessions to around 4 hours at a time.

Having gone this far, I've arrived at a few conclusions. First, I probably won't do another build that I think will take more than 6 months to complete. Second, I'll avoid having two projects going at the same time.

Your engine looks good.


----------



## reFlad (Jan 25, 2012)

I think I read somewhere in this forum that on occasion you need some success, and therefore you should not be afraid to take on smaller projects while working on a large project. This keeps you interested in the hobby while refining your skills. By the looks of your work, you may not need to be refining your skills much, but maybe you just need the bounce a nice easy project provides. MHO

Ronald


----------



## steamer (Jan 25, 2012)

You need a success , or a series of successes....to stay motivated.

I like making tools and stuff for my shop/lathe.  Keeps me motivated and I have something useful in the end to make more parts!

Dave


----------



## n4zou (Jan 25, 2012)

I do that too. I just made a wrench for my Quick Change Tool post. I milled a 1/2 inch 16 degree slot in the top of an old 1" 1/2 drive socket I found at a garage sale for 50 cents. I used 1/2 inch key stock with a 3/8-18 taped hole that holds the key stock in the milled slot. A 1 1/2 inch ball tops it off and it's easy on the hand. I used 16 degrees because the angle of the arm on the tool post is also 16 degrees and I made the length of the 1/2 inch key stock the same length as well so it matches. This tool is way better than the 1" wrench I've been using.


----------



## steamer (Jan 26, 2012)

n4zou  said:
			
		

> I do that too. I just made a wrench for my Quick Change Tool post. I milled a 1/2 inch 16 degree slot in the top of an old 1" 1/2 drive socket I found at a garage sale for 50 cents. I used 1/2 inch key stock with a 3/8-18 taped hole that holds the key stock in the milled slot. A 1 1/2 inch ball tops it off and it's easy on the hand. I used 16 degrees because the angle of the arm on the tool post is also 16 degrees and I made the length of the 1/2 inch key stock the same length as well so it matches. This tool is way better than the 1" wrench I've been using.




Feels good don't it! ;D

Dave


----------



## n4zou (Jan 26, 2012)

Especially so when it's as useful as this one has immediately become. 
Now I don't need to remove the wrench and lay it aside, just leave my
junk box wrench sitting on the tool post.


----------



## n4zou (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm sure this person was overwhelmed when this arrived at his door. So much so he is selling it. I'm so tempted to purchase it myself. I envision this project lasting a couple of yrs of hobby time frame work. Look at the 12"X12" tiles on the floor under the castings for the scale of this engine. 

http://www.enginads.com/classifieds/showproduct.php/product/61205/cat/8
Reliable 5 HP compound steam engine


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Jan 28, 2012)

Another thing that is helpful is to run one of your complete engines. That gets the desire going again. I just ran my Poppin because I discovered that I incorrectly located the exhaust port on my current project. This was after days of machining the part. I felt so defeated last night when I discovered my error; I actually questioned why do I even bother with this hobby. 

I had a few set backs when I was machining the Poppin; but, in the end it became a great little runner. Just now running it, and reflecting back on these setbacks and how I over came them, has motivated me to attack the remake of the bad part and to carry on.

Also, as stated earlier, mocking up completed parts is a great motivator to keeping moving forward.

-Bob


----------



## Harold Lee (Jan 28, 2012)

steamer  said:
			
		

> You need a success , or a series of successes....to stay motivated.
> 
> I like making tools and stuff for my shop/lathe. Keeps me motivated and I have something useful in the end to make more parts!
> 
> Dave



Dave and others are correct. A lot of the larger projects that I have done have been mixed with a number of small ones to keep me going. As time progresses what was once considered by me to be a huge undertaking is now a lot easier as well. My first project was a Stuart 10V which was started in the late 1970s and completed in 2006. Now I mix in a number of quick "one week of evenings" projects on the larger ones. I am still trying to complete my steam tractor but need a few successful wins to keep me focused. I think that is the way we are all wired. We need to break the war down into a bunch of smaller battles.

Whatever you do though, please post as encouragement and training for the rest of us.

Harold


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jan 28, 2012)

Rule of thumb for me, "Don't think of how far away the end is. If I did that I would surely be in trouble right now. My new project will take in the neighborhood of 2500 hrs. At least that's how long it took the other guy. Now if I start thinking about that guess what, 2080 hrs is 40 hrs/wk for one year. That equates to -- we won't go there. LOL

 I try to find the most complicated piece first and get it out of the way. After that one most parts are a walk in the park. I never do the easy parts first, I save them till I get to a point where I am stalled. Do a couple of those and I am usually out of the stall.

 When there are more than one of the same part I set in for the long haul, space my time and try to make a game out of it. Machining 14 cylinders plus 2 spare is a boring (pun intended) job but it has to be done.

 So that is how I keep going on a long winded project.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Swede (Jan 29, 2012)

Make each component in a complex project a miniature project all by itself. For example, you've just made a beautiful IC engine head... clean it up, deburr, enjoy the satisfaction, then oil it, put it in a ziploc bag, and set it with every other part you've machined. When you are done, you will have a "no-machining kit of parts."

By getting satisfaction off of each component, it is a path of small victories enroute to a larger victory.


----------



## mklotz (Jan 29, 2012)

"Schedule" breaks in your long projects. I don't mean cast-in-concrete scheduling but rather something like "every month or so or more often if I feel like it" scheduling. The idea is to acknowledge to yourself before the project begins that break-away periods will be an integral part of the effort needed to get the job done. With that approach you won't feel guilty about these interruptions. 

While you're working on the project, keep notes on what homemade tools, jigs, fixtures, etc. would make your work easier or better. Try to think ahead to the remaining tasks of the project and what they will require.

Use the scheduled breaks to make these tools and jigs. Not only will you have a break from the main project, you'll have the satisfaction of finishing something functional and that something will be useful for the next steps in the main project.

Machining is just as much a psychological effort as it is an intellectual and manual effort. You need to watch your mind closely while working in order to deduce how to manipulate it to make yourself as efficient as you want to be.


----------



## geoff (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi 
Thanks for all the encouragement it was a great help, I`ve carried on and got almost to the end and it runs very well, so i thought i would add a picture of the progress so far as i added the air vessel and guvnor and finials which all add to the bling effect. It certainly is a fiddly engine to work on all those columns get in the way when you try to add any new parts and like Dr. Jo i found tweezers are needed.
Geoff


----------



## steamer (Mar 4, 2012)

NOW THAT IS A MOTIVATOR!  

Well done! :bow:


Dave


----------



## purpleknif (Mar 4, 2012)

Ya know.... Just the other day I saw a doctor on tv saying that if you always finish what you start you'll feel better. So i looked around and decided to take his advice. I found half a bottle of rum so I finished that. Then I found a box of chocolates from Christmas that needed finished. Then I found an unfinished bottle of Valium. The doctor was rite. I feel wunnerful !


----------



## geoff (Apr 22, 2012)

Here it is again, it's not quite complete but i'm finnished with it now i have done the work to make the govnor rotate, do you have that feeling you should make another one now you have learnt so much making this one. if i do it will be larger than the 8" length of this design. now i see why builder's often increase the size of the plans. I posted a video on [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6TJPIlu1DnI[/ame] hope you like it.

geoff


----------



## Catminer (Apr 22, 2012)

Very nice work Geoff, see, it's not hard to finish a project like this :

Peter


----------



## lazylathe (Apr 22, 2012)

Beautiful work Geoff!!

I love the eccentric arm(?) on the bottom there!
Very nice design!!!

Great runner!!!

If you ever get bored of it i will send you my address and i will look after it for you!!!! ;D

Andrew


----------



## Ken I (Apr 22, 2012)

Well Geoff, there you go, job done. As they say it feels so good when you finally stop banging your head on a wall.

Well done, Lady Sephanie is a really good looker and a good runner to boot.

Job well done.

And for an encore......?

Ken


----------



## Bob Wild (Jan 25, 2019)

I’ve just about finished my Lady Stephanie and it was a real test of my patience and stickability !!!! About 3 years so far. A nightmare, but I stuck with it and made lots of scrap. I’be added a picture which I’ quite pleased about as I’m very much a beginner in this field


----------



## Brian Hutchings (Jan 26, 2019)

Swede is absolutely correct. Break the project up into several smaller ones and son't worry about how long it's taking.
My first engine, a 2" Clayton Undertype Steam Wagon, took 4 years, the next one, a 3" Marshall 'S' Type steam Roller took 12 years and I then resolved that the next one would not take so long. This was a 3" Fowell-Box Road Locomotive and although I did my own design, pattermaking and machining etc it only took 3 years. My present model. a 1.5" Burrell-Boydel Road Locomotive has so far taken 21years, mind you, I discovered vintage cars soon after starting and they take a lot of looking after. The last one has gone now so it's full time on modelling again.
Already planning the next one even though the Burrell has some way to go.
I need to live another 200 years to get it all done!
Brian


----------



## Jennifer Edwards (Jan 26, 2019)

Thank you for posting the picture. I am just a couple weeks away from finishing my Cotswold “Stothert & Pitt” beam engine. I have been working almost every day since last June. At times the finish line seemed so far away it was hard on some days to want to get myself working.

The funny thing is that last week I purchased a set of the “Lady Stephanie” plans and have been mulling them over. Wondering if I should attempt it. 

The drawings look like a copy of a copies copy. And are s bit vague.

Your engine looks absolutely fabulous! Well done, and thank you for the motivation.


----------



## mohavegun (Jan 26, 2019)

IronHorse said:


> The problem I have with large projects is that when I finally get all the parts done and assembled and working, I usually start a new project before I get a truly nice running engine. I will usually go back to a previous project to fine tune and bling up at a latter date. I had better start to clear up these unrefined engines as they are adding up quickly. So far my list includes:
> 
> Make a new graphite piston for the poppin
> Finish the burner for the Cracker Loco
> ...


Good Morning….

I am curious about your mention of CopperHead…  It this a model of an HK Porter locomotive of about 1888 vintage?  If so, what scale is it and who made the drawings, are they available?


----------



## mohavegun (Jan 26, 2019)

geoff said:


> Have you ever felt you have taken on more complex project than you planed, when i started this model 4 months ago i had no idea how long it would take and i did`nt make it easier by scratch building instead of buying the castings. I had seen pictures of the castings but thought they looked a bit rough. It`s been an interesting journey but i have had to made a few compromises otherwise i might have given up, but then there is so much work invested so far i feel i must push on to get to a reasonable conclusion. So i painted some of the parts and put it together to see what it might look like and this is inspiring me to carry on. I`ve read a lot of people put a project away under the bench for some time and now i know why.
> Here`s a pic of it so far.
> Geoff
> 
> View attachment 51607



Geoff,

In my world there is no particular time limit on anything that I do for myself, my hobby engines get what time I can spend on them between real paying jobs and honey-dos.  I have at least a dozen project engines started and in various stages of completion right now.  Almost 30 years ago my shop caught fire and burned to the ground.  Less than a month after the fire I had taken on the job of shop manger for a machine shop in Las Vegas NV and less than 4 years after that I began rebuilding my shop here in Arizona. Funny thing about that is that NOT ONE of the machines, projects or completed engines I had at that time survived the fire but I have picked up where it ended and have some of those engines rebuilt and running or in progress again now.  My shop came back to me larger and better equipped than ever before!  I find stalls on certain projects due to lack of material resources, understanding or my ability or the capability of my shop and set them aside, the answer always finds me sooner or later and the project gets started again.  Meanwhile, back at the ranch, life goes on...  I have a larger shop now the one that burned to the ground and guess what?  I am semi retired now, still working for $ and my shop is still cluttered with unfinished projects but NOW I have more time to pick and choose what I want to work on.  I feel that the main reason I work this way is that I am driven by inspiration, not the desire to complete any given project but my inspiration is the need to completely understand the inner workings of the item I am working on.  I am 70 years young and NOT ready for the rocking chair yet!

The older I get the taller the mountains grow, the colder the winter wind blows and the faster the pretty girls run!

Rod


----------



## don-tucker (Jan 26, 2019)

Glad you mentioned the state of the plans fron reeves Jennifer as i was going to order a set,how bad are they please
Don


----------



## Jennifer Edwards (Jan 26, 2019)

mohavegun said:


> Good Morning….
> 
> I am curious about your mention of CopperHead…  It this a model of an HK Porter locomotive of about 1888 vintage?  If so, what scale is it and who made the drawings, are they available?



I started s conversation with you so you can see what I mean, they are usable do not get me wrong, just fuzzy from apparently being recopied.


----------



## almega (Jan 26, 2019)

mohavegun said:


> The older I get the taller the mountains grow, the colder the winter wind blows and the faster the pretty girls run!


I have also found that the older I get the better I was.


----------



## Bob Wild (Jan 26, 2019)

Hi Jennifer,
I too found out that the Reeves drawings were of a very poor quality. So I got a set of back numbers from Engineering In Minature which were OK. Although I did find it frustrating that although Tubal Cain is highly respected he mixed imperial fractions, decimals and metric dimensions on all the drawings. Anyway, back to Reeves  -  I was very disappointed with their castings. The flywheel was full of inclusions and worst of all, the entablature was horribly distorted. I sent it back to the address on the drawings only to discover that they moved 20 years ago. They refused to compensate me without the offending casting, so I gave up in the end and prefabricated it myself. But it was a great challenge for me and I’m very pleased with the result. The air vessel was quite a challenge as I had to make a ball turning fixture and an indexing fixture. Pictures attached DV
Bob


----------



## Bob Wild (Jan 26, 2019)

And another thing about Lady Stephanie. There is a Watt’s linkage to connect to the piston, but as far as I can see there are only three pivot points. I can’t see how that could work, so I elongated one of the holes into a slot. Am I missing something here?


----------



## Jennifer Edwards (Jan 27, 2019)

Bob,

Thank you for the insight, and the validation of my opinion of the drawings.

I have already decided not to attempt this project based on my own apprehension.

That is the reason I purchased the drawings only, to make up my mind if I wanted to proceed.

I have a set of the s John Chenery drawings, which are awesome, and castings , to build an Anzani three cylinder radial engine.

Before I tackle that challenge I wanted to hone my rusty (35 years since I worked as a machinist) skills a bit more. I also am adjusting to my small and somewhat wonky Chinese lathe and mill along with working with the small parts that we as model engineers deal with. 

So I want to build one more steam engine before I make the leap to I/C engines.

Jenny


----------



## Motorman1946 (Jan 27, 2019)

Jennifer says she has worked almost everyday since last June on her model.  

Not sure I could do that, too much dedication at the expense of other stuff I have to do, plus all the "Honey do..." items, but mainly because I could never ever get get Exit Visa's for Shed Time every day passed by Senior Management, no way!

That said, looking forward to your build log of the Anzani engine Jenny.

Chris


----------



## Jennifer Edwards (Jan 27, 2019)

Too funny! I am six years retired now and am now in a position to be able to spend as much time as my heart desires on my hobbies. I golf on Wednesday, do the five k park run on Saturday, and except for the few mundane chores of life can spend as much time in my shop as my heart desires.

Seriously what really helps me keep going is that my shop is an all glass conservatory that is attached to the back sitting room. That means I can just walk up to my work bench without any of the fuss of going outside first. Also if my mate needs me i am but a few steps away.

It does not hurt that it is a most pleasant place surrounded by my mates gardening hobby.

Maybe we should add easy accessibility to our projects to our list of things that keep us going on long builds?

Thanks for the smile!


----------



## Rocket Man (Jan 27, 2019)

I don't like projects that last several months.  I never spend time making my projects look beautiful, I'm not entering it in a beauty contest.  It has to run good an that's all.


----------



## Motorman1946 (Jan 27, 2019)

Easy accessibility to one's shed is a valid and serious point.  This time of year I can't just wander out to my stand-alone stone built shed and do an hour or less on a bit, too damn cold for that.  I have a stove in the corner to light first if I'm to be out there all day, which takes time to heat up, or a fan heater which still takes a while to warm the place up, and costs.  There are distinct advantages in being able to just wander into essentially another room in the house, nice and warm, and just crack on.  Downside, for me, would be tramping in swarf to the rest of the house - I could see serious trouble brewing there!


----------



## Jennifer Edwards (Jan 27, 2019)

I’m the total opposite. I finish all my parts to a 1200 grit polish, then when I perform the final fitting and assembly I give every piece a quick touch on a buffing wheel to bring out a high lustre.

Of course a month later my pieces are tarnishing and oily, but I do not care because I did the best I am capable of.

I’m probably borderline OC. When I am making s part I get mad at myself if it is .001” out of size. I have probably scrapped more usable parts because of that then I care to admit.


----------



## Jennifer Edwards (Jan 27, 2019)

when you are as compulsive as I, tracking swarf into the house is not an issue. I clean my machines, bench and floor after each days session. I even give them a good wiping and oiling after I am done with the shop vac. It only takes about ten minutes if you keep on top of it


----------



## bobden72 (Jan 28, 2019)

Jennifer Edwards said:


> when you are as compulsive as I, tracking swarf into the house is not an issue. I clean my machines, bench and floor after each days session. I even give them a good wiping and oiling after I am done with the shop vac. It only takes about ten minutes if you keep on top of it



Jenny , I too hover and clean my machines down and put all tools in their proper place ever evening when I finish in my shed.  Then I know where every thing is the next day.  My shed is also connected to the house so as you say just open a door and walk in.  The central heating also means who cares about cold damp days. As for long projects yes I love them you can't really build something of beauty in a few weeks, most of my projects are usually twelve months.


----------



## mohavegun (Jan 28, 2019)

IronHorse said:


> The problem I have with large projects is that when I finally get all the parts done and assembled and working, I usually start a new project before I get a truly nice running engine. I will usually go back to a previous project to fine tune and bling up at a latter date. I had better start to clear up these unrefined engines as they are adding up quickly. So far my list includes:
> 
> Make a new graphite piston for the poppin
> Finish the burner for the Cracker Loco
> ...




Geoff,

Please tell me more about the CopperHead!,  I am currently very interested in an old locomotive known locally here in Arizona as the Copperhead, it was used in a copper mine in the SE corner of the state...  attached is a photo of what I know as "Copperhead",  this is an 1885 vintage HK Porter narrow gage locomotive that was used in a large open pit copper mine.   It was retired from service about 75 years ago and is situated along side the highway going to the mine.

Rod


----------



## mohavegun (Jan 28, 2019)

Jenny,

Please forgive me, I have been posting to you by the name GEOF!,  don't know how I got that miss-wired name!

Rod


----------



## Jennifer Edwards (Jan 28, 2019)

bobden72 said:


> Jenny , I too hover and clean my machines down and put all tools in their proper place ever evening when I finish in my shed.  Then I know where every thing is the next day.  My shed is also connected to the house so as you say just open a door and walk in.  The central heating also means who cares about cold damp days. As for long projects yes I love them you can't really build something of beauty in a few weeks, most of my projects are usually twelve months.



Glad to hear that I am not alone in the world when it comes to taking my time. I think of my model engineering as an art form, not a race. Heck if I work faster all I get for rushing is to start another project. the Cotswold Heritage beam engine I am now building I started back in June. itshould be complete in about five or six weeks. I consider that pretty good time. 

a lot of what I do is for aesthetic purposes. for example it has a beautiful bronze cylinder & head. they shipped brass for the steam chest and aluminum for the cylinder base. I could not abide by the mixed materials, so I ordered some bronze stock to make my base and steam chest out of. I have swapped out material for aesthetic or structural purposes over a dozen times on this one build already.

My OC gets even worse, I bag my swarf seperately by metal type at the end of the day. I figure when it piles up enough I can bring it to the scrap yard and it can be recycled. If i change metals I clean out the chip pans on my machines before cutting the new part.


----------



## Jennifer Edwards (Jan 28, 2019)

mohavegun said:


> Jenny,
> 
> Please forgive me, I have been posting to you by the name GEOF!,  don't know how I got that miss-wired name!
> 
> Rod


Rod, you are forgiven


----------



## TonySteamHobby (Jan 29, 2019)

I put my tools away at the end of the day also, but’s that’s because I won’t remember where I put them the next day!


----------



## Iampappabear (Nov 30, 2020)

Lady Stephanie problem with understanding the geometry of this model.  The attached images of what I have done so far on my SolidWorks version of Lady Stephanie.  If you look closely you can see the hole in end of the beam changes in relationship to the slot in the drop link.  This would put side load on the piston rod.

With regard to progress on the model itself, pretty much all I have done is square up castings.


----------



## Bob Wild (Nov 30, 2020)

Iampappabear said:


> Lady Stephanie problem with understanding the geometry of this model.  The attached images of what I have done so far on my SolidWorks version of Lady Stephanie.  If you look closely you can see the hole in end of the beam changes in relationship to the slot in the drop link.  This would put side load on the piston rod.
> 
> With regard to progress on the model itself, pretty much all I have done is square up castings.


Agreed pappabear. I mentioned this in post #46 of this thread. I got round the problem by adding a slot to the crosspiece! And, talking of long projects, it took me ages to complete my Lady. It drove me mad with all the 10 and 12 BA nuts and tiny flanges


----------

